# Debadge front grille and rear trunk - 2012 EOS



## FMinMI (Dec 25, 2009)

Hello all,

I just got a new (used) 2012 EOS and I always debadge my cars to make people guess what I own (plus it makes it much easier to wash and wax). Usually it is easy but for the 2012+ EOS I have not had much luck with the front grille or rear trunk emblems. I found replacement chrome-plated 'plain' wheel caps to match the rims from Thailand (eBay), and I bought an R-Line paste-over for the steering wheel VW emblem so that is done.

But all the front badgeless grilles I found are for model year 2011 and earlier. And no one has a replacement option for the rear trunk. So I have been looking for 'covers' that would would either replace or go over the VW front and rear emblems. 

Has anyone found options for replacing or covering them up? Would appreciate any leads to help me get rid of the last two VW brandings so I can drive in stealth mode 

Thanks and happy holidays to all.

Frank
Michigan


----------



## DavidPaul (Nov 28, 2009)

FMinMI said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I just got a new (used) 2012 EOS and I always debadge my cars to make people guess what I own (plus it makes it much easier to wash and wax). Usually it is easy but for the 2012+ EOS I have not had much luck with the front grille or rear trunk emblems. I found replacement chrome-plated 'plain' wheel caps to match the rims from Thailand (eBay), and I bought an R-Line paste-over for the steering wheel VW emblem so that is done.
> 
> ...


Hi Frank,

So far, there are no badgeless grills for the newly face lifted Eos models and no cover ups for the Trunk Emblem. However, a few of us have customized the rear emblem which is the same for all models.

See private post.


----------



## FMinMI (Dec 25, 2009)

DavidPaul said:


> Hi Frank,
> 
> So far, there are no badgeless grills for the newly face lifted Eos models and no cover ups for the Trunk Emblem. However, a few of us have customized the rear emblem which is the same for all models.
> 
> See private post.


Thanks for the reply and PM!


----------



## FMinMI (Dec 25, 2009)

bump - still hoping to hear back from someone on either replacement badges OR how to remove the current ones (maybe once I get the VW off, I can do something with what is left. Specifically, the front one has a nice mesh behind the VW emblem...)

Thanks!


----------



## DavidPaul (Nov 28, 2009)

FMinMI said:


> bump - still hoping to hear back from someone on either replacement badges OR how to remove the current ones (maybe once I get the VW off, I can do something with what is left. Specifically, the front one has a nice mesh behind the VW emblem...)
> 
> Thanks!


Frank,

Years ago when I first started customizing and modifying my cars, there was no such thing as automatic opening trunks. So, if a person wanted to eliminate their trunk of the obvious Emblem and key lock, and also the door handles, called "Shaving", a solenoid was installed to open the doors and trunk electrically with a small, extremely civert button installed on the doors somewhere. The body shop would simply reshape the doors and trunk and fill the holes. 

Today, most vehicles have key fobs that open the trunks. The Eos is certainly no exception. 

Go talk to a body shop. They will eliminate your rear VW badge and you will never know it was there.

If it is really important to you, then obviously you'll be willing to pay the price. One half of your problem is now solved. 

Your grill will be more of a challenge, but.............one thing at a time, right? Perhaps by the time your trunk is finished, there will be an aftermarket Badgless grill for the face lifted models.

Sorry I didn't think of this solution for you sooner. It's just that it has been a very long time since I did this to my previous cars. I no longer care to do body work. Much too difficult.

However, the results can be breathtaking.


----------



## FMinMI (Dec 25, 2009)

DavidPaul said:


> Frank,
> 
> Years ago when I first started customizing and modifying my cars, there was no such thing as automatic opening trunks. So, if a person wanted to eliminate their trunk of the obvious Emblem and key lock, and also the door handles, called "Shaving", a solenoid was installed to open the doors and trunk electrically with a small, extremely civert button installed on the doors somewhere. The body shop would simply reshape the doors and trunk and fill the holes.
> 
> ...


Dave. Thanks for the reply. Yeah, that would definitely be cool but much more than I would want to do. Actually, what I am more interested in finding out is how to remove the "VW" chrome trim piece, leaving the 'plastic' behind it there. Then I can look into buying or making something that would be the same diameter and curvature. I have seen where you can replace the stock trunk opener with one with a camera. In those pictures they show the VW chrome piece 'off' the black plastic backing plate. I have also seen people selling blackened "VW" emblems to replace the chrome one. So I am guessing that it can be removed. I just don't know how it comes off. Is it screwed on? Glued? Taped? All the lettering came off nicely with dental floss (much better than fishing line). I was hoping to find someone on the forum who had to replace them (or has the knowledge of how they are attached).

Cheers,

Frank


----------



## DavidPaul (Nov 28, 2009)

FMinMI said:


> Dave. Thanks for the reply. Yeah, that would definitely be cool but much more than I would want to do. Actually, what I am more interested in finding out is how to remove the "VW" chrome trim piece, leaving the 'plastic' behind it there. Then I can look into buying or making something that would be the same diameter and curvature. I have seen where you can replace the stock trunk opener with one with a camera. In those pictures they show the VW chrome piece 'off' the black plastic backing plate. I have also seen people selling blackened "VW" emblems to replace the chrome one. So I am guessing that it can be removed. I just don't know how it comes off. Is it screwed on? Glued? Taped? All the lettering came off nicely with dental floss (much better than fishing line). I was hoping to find someone on the forum who had to replace them (or has the knowledge of how they are attached).
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Frank


I have been following you on this forum and elsewhere so am totally aware of what you are trying to accomplish.

During the past few years, I have actually removed the Chrome "VW" letters on the rear badges in order to put a chromed background where the black is. 

You must be very careful, but the chrome "VW" letters are actually an over lay. They can be pried off very carefully. 

I wish I had taken pics of this when I removed them from the backs of my 2009 CC, 2009 Eos and 2013 CC.

Take a close look at them and maybe you will see what I am referring to.

Unfortunately, without actually being there in person, it is almost impossible for me to show you exactly what I am trying to say.


----------



## FMinMI (Dec 25, 2009)

DavidPaul said:


> I have been following you on this forum and elsewhere so am totally aware of what you are trying to accomplish.
> 
> During the past few years, I have actually removed the Chrome "VW" letters on the rear badges in order to put a chromed background where the black is.
> 
> ...


Uh oh, a stalker!!! 

So, there were no screws from the inside? How did you get it off - with a screw driver (you mention prying off)? Do you remember if there are tabs on the back of the VW chrome piece that would prevent fish wire from 'slicing' it off? I assume there was also some tape or glue? Or were their tabs on the chrome piece that get folded into the plastic and you end up breaking them off?

Thanks!


----------



## DavidPaul (Nov 28, 2009)

FMinMI said:


> Uh oh, a stalker!!!
> 
> So, there were no screws from the inside? How did you get it off - with a screw driver (you mention prying off)? Do you remember if there are tabs on the back of the VW chrome piece that would prevent fish wire from 'slicing' it off? I assume there was also some tape or glue? Or were their tabs on the chrome piece that get folded into the plastic and you end up breaking them off?
> 
> Thanks!


It has been a while but from what I can remember, it was just a press fit. Yes, I used a screw driver, knife and anything else I could think of to pry. 

It is almost impossible not to do some damage (very slight) to the edges of the chrome letters due to it being such thin plastic. However, if you don't intend to use them again, it will not matter. If you do plan on using it again, be extra patient and if you plan on painting them, the slightly damaged edges can be sanded smooth. 

Just remember, there will still be the black background that has a raised semblance of the chrome lettering you just removed.

To reinstall, just press fit them back on. I might have used a bit of silicone as insurance. Not sure.


----------



## FMinMI (Dec 25, 2009)

*My debadging project continues...*

Well, after not finding a new front debadged grille for the 2012+ EOS series, I decided to modify what was at hand. After checking various forums to figure out how to get the front emblem off (no one knew), I decided to try brute force, and it worked. By turning it fairly hard, I found you could twist the entire front emblem off (it does break a 'stop tabs' but does not damage the grille or emblem, and I could put it back on with no problem).

I then went on eBay and ordered several R Line emblems - one for the steering wheel, four for the rims and a metal trunk one that I decided to use for the front grille.

In searching the local hardware stores I found that Lowes sold a white recessed light cover that was almost the perfect size as the removed emblem. I sanded it down, then sprayed it with 3 coats of Duplicolor VW gloss black and then 3 coats of clear. I took the R Line emblem and hot-glued it to the honeycomb mesh that was behind the VW emblem on the front grille. I then used a combination of 3M doublesided body tape and black RTV to fasten the newly painted light cover to the grille. The pictures below show the result. And none of my modifications were permanent - I can go back to the original look if needed. The only thing I was not sure about is if that light cover should have been chromed instead of blacked. Any thought?

I just have one more emblem to go - the trunk. I found a brand new replacement one on eBay to see how it was made and fastened (just glue). Now I can have a 3D scan done on it to get a CAD file created. Once this is done, I am going to use a CAD program to see if I can replace the VW with an "R" to match the rest, then have it 3D printed and finally chromed. Project almost done 











<a href="http://s981.photobucket.com/user/FMinMI/media/2012%20eos/frontemblem1.jpg.html" target="_blank"><img src="http://i981.photobucket.com/albums/ae297/FMinMI/2012%20eos/frontemblem1.jpg" border="0" alt=" photo frontemblem1.jpg"/></a>

<a href="http://s981.photobucket.com/user/FMinMI/media/2012%20eos/frontemblem3.jpg.html" target="_blank"><img src="http://i981.photobucket.com/albums/ae297/FMinMI/2012%20eos/frontemblem3.jpg" border="0" alt=" photo frontemblem3.jpg"/></a>

<a href="http://s981.photobucket.com/user/FMinMI/media/2012%20eos/frontemblem2.jpg.html" target="_blank"><img src="http://i981.photobucket.com/albums/ae297/FMinMI/2012%20eos/frontemblem2.jpg" border="0" alt=" photo frontemblem2.jpg"/></a>


Frank in Michigan


----------



## DUTCHswift (Feb 22, 2012)

Any updates on shaved or badgeless options for the front grille? I think it's a given that the trunk will have to be shaved to accomplish this.


----------



## FMinMI (Dec 25, 2009)

*2012 EOS Debadging - DONE!*

Well, it took longer than expected but my LUX is finally debadged. With the help of my son and a combination Christmas/Birthday gift, he took the rear badge, had it 3D scanned, then edited the file to change it to a R Line logo, had it ABS printed, sanded it down to 1200 grit fineness and powder coated. Here is the result:




Now that I see how nice it looks, I may have to do the same for the front - my 'cheap' retrofit just doesn't look as good as with this one.

Happy top-down summer to all.

Frank in Michigan


----------

